# BLCK Friday @ BLCK



## Richio (26/11/20)

- CLICK HERE TO VIEW MORE -
​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (26/11/20)

R506 saving! Order placed and paid, thank you kindly @Richio

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (26/11/20)

Ordered! Thanks for the early access and nice discount!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (27/11/20)

Order placed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (27/11/20)

Order placed! 

Luckily my husband is in bed already!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/11/20)

Placed mine this morning as well. Can't wait! Now I can finally try the Greg's R&M recipe that @fbb1964 is raving about!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/20)

Ordered and now poor...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## LeislB (27/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> Ordered and now poor...


Ordered and now poorer!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (27/11/20)

I was broke before I ordered.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/20)

Ordered, poorer, then I realized that almost the entire order would benefit only my wife... Is it too late to ask you guys to wrap it in Christmas paper??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Asterix (27/11/20)

Hells bells!!! I wasn’t expecting it today already! Thanks again @Richio

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/20)

Asterix said:


> Hells bells!!! I wasn’t expecting it today already! Thanks again @Richio
> 
> View attachment 215165


And this right here is why we love BLCK.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (27/11/20)

Ordered and delivered personally 30mins ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/11/20)

Asterix said:


> Hells bells!!! I wasn’t expecting it today already! Thanks again @Richio
> 
> View attachment 215165


Got my delivery today AS WELL!!! Was not expecting it but super impressed ..... 
Blck for the win!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/20)

Wow, amazing service

congrats @Richio !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reddy_D (28/11/20)

Lucky guys. My order still hasn't left

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964 (29/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Placed mine this morning as well. Can't wait! Now I can finally try the Greg's R&M recipe that @fbb1964 is raving about!!


let us know what you think of this juice. I'd love to know what you think. I've found a 5 week steep with a shake once a week gives the best flavour. Being such a complex flavour mix the longer it steeps the better and smoother it gets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (30/11/20)

Order placed couple of days ago, hopefully getting it today. 200 odd bucks saved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (30/11/20)

My restock has arrived. Forgot to add 1 concentrate but the guys helped out with no problems.

Once again great service from @Richio and the team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/11/20)

Mine also arrived today! Thank you @Richio and team!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/11/20)

Adephi said:


> My restock has arrived. Forgot to add 1 concentrate but the guys helped out with no problems.
> 
> Once again great service from @Richio and the team.


Whatcha making?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (30/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> Whatcha making?



Bit of this, bit of that...

Will make a summary around the weekend what I come up with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

Mine arrived last night. Correct packing slip ....... totally wrong goods.

Nadima is such a honey though, she could not apologize enough and sounded very embarrassed. I have full confidence that they will rectify the issue and I have always had first class service from them.

Not surprised that mistakes happen over a black Friday event, poor buggers must have been run ragged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Mine arrived last night. Correct packing slip ....... totally wrong goods.
> 
> Nadima is such a honey though, she could not apologize enough and sounded very embarrassed. I have full confidence that they will rectify the issue and I have always had first class service from them.
> 
> Not surprised that mistakes happen over a black Friday event, poor buggers must have been run ragged.


They’re awesome when slip ups happen. Cause slip ups happen and they’re top class rectifying them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

As we speak, courier arrives asks for wrong goods and informs me he is on his way to Blck and will see me later. 

Update: They cannot pack me my order as there are items that are sold out. So now they have to track who has my stuff, get it back and then get it to me.

Bit of a stuff up this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D (1/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> They’re awesome when slip ups happen. Cause slip ups happen and they’re top class rectifying them.


I can vouch for this. 

My shipment which supposed arrive in DBN, accidentally ended up in CPT and the lady who answered my call was very helpful. 

She logged a query and I received an email shortly after.

Very impressed with the service.

Hoping my shipment arrives today

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

